# PSA: Wynn/Encore Las Vegas no longer allowing Amazon deliveries.



## sean1280 (Aug 5, 2017)

Hello Las Vegas flexers,
Just a heads up that Wynn/Encore is no longer accepting Amazon deliveries from Flex drivers. They now only accept from FedEx or UPS. I got jerked around from the Encore loading dock to the Wynn loading dock to Luggage/arrival to the Bell desk before they told me. Total waste of time.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That's ridiculous. They can't dictate what shipping method Amazon uses. Wondering what happened to cause this.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well, let's see. First time I goto the Wynn/Encore, the delivery spot is the Encore loading dock. I deliver the actual dock.
Next time, I get back there, they tell me to go inside and use the FedEx dropoff (still the employee area, not a store inside the hotel like some).
Next time, I goto said FedEx area -- after being let in by the guard note -- and they tell me to go all the way to the front desk of the Wynn (with traffic lights and left turns, not a trivial thing). It was only on e package too. They signed for it....then as I was leaving they actually chased me down and demanded I take it back because the guest already checked out or whatever it was (I told them no).

It's kind of odd that in all other areas the Wynn is a five star hotel, but why they are so messed up regarding this....who knows.

As for being unable to dictate, well I suppose that's true (that said, customers themselves can have it set on their account by Amazon support to use or not use specific methods). But all they are doing is ensuring their guests don't get their stuff. Which you know after a couple complaints they will reserve their decision real quick.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> But all they are doing is ensuring their guests don't get their stuff. Which you know after a couple complaints they will reserve their decision real quick.


Yeah, but not before a few drivers get fired for failing to complete deliveries, due to no fault of their own.


----------

